# MBTI and racism...



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

I voted not a racist, because consciously I do not think one race is better than another and I think we are all beautiful and I love that we all look different, but looking different is not the same as being different and I see everyone as human.
That all being said, I don't think most racists would consider themselves racist (even if the consciously believe in differences, they may say the line, "It is not racist if it is true" but they are probably, usually definitely, racist for believing it is true) and, I think much of racist is so much a part of our culture and institutions that we may not even realize we see and/or treat others differently (we may also treat people differently based on sex, weight, attractiveness even outside of flirtation, ...), so, in that respect I know that I am human and I do try to be self aware of any inconsistencies that I may have. Now, I do try to treat people somewhat differently based on different personalities (not MBTI or anything, more individual stuff) because different people have different needs (some need more softness, some need to be challenged, some need someone to believe in them, ...). 
So, all in all, I don't think I am a racist, but I am human and I have all the shortcomings of any other human when it comes to societal blind spots, although, I like to think that I am somewhat aware of them. I think that is the best answer I can give at the moment.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't believe that races exist.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> I voted not a racist, because consciously I do not think one race is better than another and I think we are all beautiful and I love that we all look different, but looking different is not the same as being different and I see everyone as human.
> That all being said, I don't think most racists would consider themselves racist (even if the consciously believe in differences, they may say the line, "It is not racist if it is true" but they are probably, usually definitely, racist for believing it is true) and, I think much of racist is so much a part of our culture and institutions that we may not even realize we see and/or treat others differently (we may also treat people differently based on sex, weight, attractiveness even outside of flirtation, ...), so, in that respect I know that I am human and I do try to be self aware of any inconsistencies that I may have. Now, I do try to treat people somewhat differently based on different personalities (not MBTI or anything, more individual stuff) because different people have different needs (some need more softness, some need to be challenged, some need someone to believe in them, ...).
> So, all in all, I don't think I am a racist, but I am human and I have all the shortcomings of any other human when it comes to societal blind spots, although, I like to think that I am somewhat aware of them. I think that is the best answer I can give at the moment.


I have to thank personally this post and you for posting it... I appreciate really much this kind answer!


----------



## magi83 (Sep 25, 2012)

It also depends on your definition of racism. I think most people associate it with the belief in the inherent superiority of a particular race but other strict definitions associate it with the idea that races have different generalised traits (without implying any value judgement to those differences). 

The difficulty is that while the two definitions say very different things they are linked e.g. racists may provide evidence that a particular race has lower average IQ scores than another race. Of course, this seems like a stupid and thinly veiled attempt to justify prejudices (let's say there is difference in the IQ score curve which reflects 2% of the respective populations of each race. That would still suggest that 48% of the 'inferior' group is of equal or superior IQ to 50% of the other group).

I can't really argue with the idea that each race is distinct in a variety of ways (which are very difficult to quantfy without digressing into a culture v race debate) but these differences are so minor that they should not impact on how we judge individuals or indeed a race as a whole.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Eckis said:


> At risk of derailing the thread...
> Please don't compare racism and sexism to ****/transphobia. The latter two (homosexuality and transexuality) can be defensibly morally reprehensible while the former two are undeniably wrong. I don't believe anyone should be discriminated against, but discrimination based on your personal choices are not and should not be comparable to discrimination based on race or sex.


Hope this won't derail the thread  I'll keep it short and sweet!

Even though I disagree it's a personal choice, I respect your opinion and your right to express it!
I just think that any kind of discrimination should be avoided, no matter if it's based on a life choice, a religion or your skin so I'm just glad that you agree that all of them are bad, no matter what. Of course, there are some that might be worse than others but it depends a lot on your subjective morality. Let's agree that, unless they've done horrible things, every human being deserves to be treated with kindness! ^^


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Edit: I was a little cranky cause I feel hot and someone else already replied and was much kinder ^__^ Sorry


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

who i going to admit to this? i know its anon, but still.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I am a very liberal person, but I understand xenophobia in certain situations.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Posted twice---- Delete


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a question to the Xenophobic people. Why are you afraid of other cultures? Some of the best technologies in life have come from places that we do not consider home. Why be afraid of something that you are not familiar with? If I was so worried about cultural impurities, I would not have a Samsung television, drive a German car, use a telephone, eat Mediterranean food, the list goes on and on. Some of the richest experiences I have had in life was with/because of people that are different from me and their culture influencing how I have been able to live my life as a citizen of humanity.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

Helweh18 said:


> I have a question to the Xenophobic people. Why are you afraid of other cultures? Some of the best technologies in life have come from places that we do not consider home. Why be afraid of something that you are not familiar with? If I was so worried about cultural impurities, I would not have a Samsung television, drive a German car, use a telephone, eat Mediterranean food, the list goes on and on. Some of the richest experiences I have had in life was with/because of people that are different from me and their culture influencing how I have been able to live my life as a citizen of humanity.


I wouldn't call it "fear", but "dislike"...
Think about the situation in my country, Italy.
In 2012 we have 4,8 millions of immigrants in Italy and 60,4 millions of Italians.
In our prisons the 50% of the prisoners are strangers. The total of the prisoners amount to 65'000.
That means that only the 0,05% of Italians are in jail against the 0,67% of immigrants... That means that an immigrant has a probability 13,5 times higher than an italian to commit a crime.
The problem for a xenophobe isn't the race itself, but are the social, cultural and economics conditions of the stranger.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

These fucking threads are so garbage.

#notevenmadbro


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

TopCatLSD said:


> These fucking threads are so garbage.
> 
> #notevenmadbro


Excuse me? If you don't like the thread just leave then...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm an ENFP and I'm racist!

* *




....said no one ever >.>


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Excuse me? If you don't like the thread just leave then...


Gladly. roud:


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

TopCatLSD said:


> Gladly. roud:


Do you even realize how much stupid is this attitude? I'm explicitly asking you what's the problem and you answer with a stupid smile? What's the problem? Did I offended your Fi too much? 
Racism and xenophobia are real phenomena that screw up the world too many times, do you think it's not allowed talk about that?


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

tantomoriremotutti said:


> What's the problem? Did I offended your Fi too much?


Ouch...



> I'm explicitly asking you what's the problem and you answer with a stupid smile?


You don't like my smiles? Now you've crossed the line.



> Racism and xenophobia are real phenomena that screw up the world too many times, do you think it's not allowed talk about that?


You know what you do with threads like these? You on purposely Pigeon Hole people into these categories that can't be valid in the form of Typology. Its like asking "Which Type is most likely to commit Murder-Suicide?"

These threads always end exactly the same; One party is exalted, and another is scorned.

MBTI doesn't answer everything, and it shouldn't be treated like it does.

roud:


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

I think you should open this up but don't say "are you racist" just say "do you believe x." That will probably get more honest answers. Even the KKK claim they aren't "racists."


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

TopCatLSD said:


> You know what you do with threads like these? You on purposely Pigeon Hole people into these categories that can't be valid in the form of Typology. Its like asking "Which Type is most likely to commit Murder-Suicide?"
> 
> These threads always end exactly the same; One party is exalted, and another is scorned.
> 
> MBTI doesn't answer everything, and it shouldn't be treated like it does.


I don't give a f*** about your smiles, I just don't like your unnecessary arrogance and insolence...

Anyway don't you think that an opinion, argued and explained like this one would have been more appreciated than "These fucking threads are so garbage"?

Then, if the type can influence psychiatric disorders (it's actually established that INFP are more prone to commit suicide) and opinions why can't it be correlated with racism?


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

skyrimorchestra said:


> I think you should open this up but don't say "are you racist" just say "do you believe x." That will probably get more honest answers. Even the KKK claim they aren't "racists."


I think you're right, but many of this definitions mistakes are due to the fact that I'm not actually English... I tried to solve this problem by explaining what I meant for "racist" but now I understand that it's impossibile to eliminate the negative sense of the word.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

niss said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


INTROVERTED SENSING
"Introverted Sensing often involves *storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones*.*The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences*, and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn't taste the same or is saltier than it usually is."
Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else.
Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. *The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience.*
With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting, even while what is reliable changes."

INTROVERTED FEELING
"It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words.
As a cognitive process, *it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in*.
There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life's situations
*We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think,* "Sometimes, some things just have to be said."
On the other hand, most of the time this process works "in private" and is expressed through actions.
It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the "essence" of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones."

I think you have your personal view of what functions are, isn't it? 
If you don't agree with these statements that are the base of MBTI it clearly means that you want to disagree with me from the beginning, then there is no need to talk again, I don't want to make the same mistake twice...
Thanks for answering anyway, have a good day!


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

pernoctator said:


> I'm not going to presume whether or not this is how the OP actually thinks of types, but I can say that you're reading too much into the post. It simply asks about correlation. To say there's a correlation between racism and a type is _not_ to presume anything about the type collectively. What it means is that, of racists, more of them are that type. It's like saying that serial killers like patterns; this doesn't mean to suggest that people who like patterns collectively have a serial killer's mindset.
> 
> @niss, I think you're making the same mistake. Although it's true that we can't make absolute statements about an individual's tendencies (like "you believe _x_, therefore you must be/cannot be {type}"), this doesn't mean we can't say that certain tendencies are more prone to arise from one type than others. The same applies to culture and experiences -- they too are not the whole picture, but you can find correlations there and reason about why they exist.


I think you are making the mistake of equating a correlation within a small subset of a given population with type, without giving necessary thought to what other factors might be influencing the observation. There are many things that influence a person to be a racist and to ignore all of the valid possibilities while focusing on the most unlikely correlation is silly.

Cognitive function =/= specific values judgments. Thinking that there is a correlation is why people make dumb statements about type. So many times I've seen people express amazement that an ISTJ would have different values than that of a right wing Christian fundamentalist. The fact is that the stereotypes are wrong. Cognitive functions only indicate how we process information. That's it; nothing more. To try to equate values with type is an exercise in foolishness.

And no, I didn't read too much into the post. In subsequent posts, it has been said that the expectation would be that SJs will be the most racist. Such comments are based on a misunderstanding of MBTI and cognitive function theory.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

TopCatLSD said:


> The whole thing from the beginning sounds like a ridiculous blanket statement. It's like a said before:"These threads always end exactly the same; One party is exalted, and another is scorned."
> 
> It's like hoping that an ESTJ would be the most common amongst Cult Leaders so that you have another prejudice against them. Thats how all Threads like this sound to me.


I don't think there has been a blanket statement, but I may have missed it. I'm just basing this on the opening statement:

_"So, I would like to know if exists a correlation between psychological types and racist or xenophobic tendencies."_

I think there is some irony (or is it hypocrisy?) in your assuming that OP is prejudiced based on the correlation between prejudice and other threads like this.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

niss said:


> I think you are making the mistake of equating a correlation within a small subset of a given population with type, without giving necessary thought to what other factors might be influencing the observation. There are many things that influence a person to be a racist and to ignore all of the valid possibilities while focusing on the most unlikely correlation is silly.
> 
> Cognitive function =/= specific values judgments. Thinking that there is a correlation is why people make dumb statements about type. So many times I've seen people express amazement that an ISTJ would have different values than that of a right wing Christian fundamentalist. The fact is that the stereotypes are wrong. Cognitive functions only indicate how we process information. That's it; nothing more. To try to equate values with type is an exercise in foolishness.
> 
> And no, I didn't read too much into the post. In subsequent posts, it has been said that the expectation would be that SJs will be the most racist. Such comments are based on a misunderstanding of MBTI and cognitive function theory.


Anyway I didn't say that SJs are more racist, I said that the raciest people I know are Si dom. That's all. 
Maybe they're just mistyped, maybe not, no one is claiming that ISTJs are racist here... Don't take it personally.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

tantomoriremotutti said:


> INTROVERTED SENSING
> "Introverted Sensing often involves *storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones*.*The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences*, and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn't taste the same or is saltier than it usually is."
> Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else.
> Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. *The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience.*
> ...


If you think those two paragraphs explain the details of how a Si or a Fi user operates, you are sorely mistaken. You are going to have to dig a lot deeper to really understand the theory.

All people, regardless of type will store and retrieve information for comparative purposes.

All people, regardless of type will filter information based on their internal value system.

These two paragraphs are too simple and seek to correlate behaviors with functions - a fault of many that are new to MBTI.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

niss said:


> I think you are making the mistake of equating a correlation within a small subset of a given population with type, without giving necessary thought to what other factors might be influencing the observation. There are many things that influence a person to be a racist and to ignore all of the valid possibilities while focusing on the most unlikely correlation is silly.


I don't see how "most unlikely" applies to a correlation. I guess you mean that this one has the least weight in deciding an individual's actual choices, which may or may not be true, but that doesn't mean it's irrelevant. You're right that not giving thought to other factors would be a mistake, but again, the same applies to each of those other factors. You can't say "you were raised in culture _x_, therefore you are _y_". Nothing is absolute because there are always other factors, but there's nothing wrong with speculating about the influence of any one of those individual factors, no matter their supposed weight.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

niss said:


> If you think those two paragraphs explain the details of how a Si or a Fi user operates, you are sorely mistaken. You are going to have to dig a lot deeper to really understand the theory.
> 
> All people, regardless of type will store and retrieve information for comparative purposes.
> 
> ...


Yes honey, but when I tell someone, "No, you're wrong" I usually explain why... Would you be so kind to add something to your "No" answer?

In my opinion a Si user is more inclined to compare the past with the present and will make judgments on the base of his past experience. This is how the functions works, roughly. 
You're telling me that I'm wrong. Ok, how does Si work?

If I offended you because you're a Si user, I apologize, you can help me to correct myself and brings my understanding of MBTI functions to an higher-level. 
See? I f***ing love ISTJs!

http://personalitycafe.com/istj-for...2257-i-love-you-istjs-just-want-tell-you.html


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Anyway I didn't say that SJs are more racist, I said that the raciest people I know are Si dom. That's all.
> Maybe they're just mistyped, maybe not, no one is claiming that ISTJs are racist here... Don't take it personally.


Umm...by definition, a Si-dom must be an SJ. That's just semantics.

I take nothing personally on the internet, but that doesn't mean that ignorance should be coddled.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

pernoctator said:


> I don't think there has been a blanket statement, but I may have missed it. I'm just basing this on the opening statement:
> 
> _"So, I would like to know if exists a correlation between psychological types and racist or xenophobic tendencies."_


There are 7 Billion people on this planet and 16 MBTI Types. When you try to apply something like this to such an extremely large group of people, its going to be a blanket statement.



> I think there is some irony (or is it hypocrisy?) in your assuming that OP is prejudiced based on the correlation between prejudice and other threads like this.


I wont @"Mention" tantomoriremotutti but here are some of his own words:



> Racism and xenophobia are real phenomena that screw up the world too many times


Than


> Did I offended your Fi too much?





> Sorry, I forgot my own rules... Never try to discuss with a Fi user or SF types... My bad.


You decide for yourself who the hypocrite is.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

pernoctator said:


> I don't see how "most unlikely" applies to a correlation. I guess you mean that this one has the least weight in deciding an individual's actual choices, which may or may not be true, but that doesn't mean it's irrelevant. You're right that not giving thought to other factors would be a mistake, but again, the same applies to each of those other factors. You can't say "you were raised in culture _x_, therefore you are _y_". Nothing is absolute because there are always other factors, but there's nothing wrong with speculating about the influence of any one of those individual factors, no matter their supposed weight.


All speculation is not equal. We have to be able to see the obvious to avoid wasting our time pursuing pointless questions.

A case in point was a study that I recently read about concerning horses and how they communicate. The study found that horses also use their ears (direction and position) to communicate with each other. I read that and was flabbergasted that someone actually had to do a study to find out that horses communicate with their ears. Some things are obvious and to pursue such a study is asinine.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

niss said:


> Umm...by definition, a Si-dom must be an SJ. That's just semantics.
> 
> I take nothing personally on the internet, but that doesn't mean that ignorance should be coddled.


Calm down sweety, don't call me ignorant because I'm not, I'll skip in the name of your Te ...
What I meant was different.

This is simple logic sets.

I'm not saying that all As (ISTJs) are Bs (Racists), but that some Bs are As. Do you understand now?
Again, no one here is saying that ISTJs are racist.

I perfectly know that Si dom are SJs (I remind you that exist ESxJ too, who aren't Si dom), this is not the point.
The point is that I know many racist, I already explained why there are some in my country, and that a good part of this racist are Si USERS (in my opinion, that was what I thought, the sample was too little and the criterion was not methodical to give a judgment) so have Si has primary or secondary function. 
But this wasn't the main argument of the threads, I just ask a simple question and wanted to see the results, this stuff came up later, it was just for saying...


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

TopCatLSD said:


> There are 7 Billion people on this planet and 16 MBTI Types. When you try to apply something like this to such an extremely large group of people, its going to be a blanket statement.


Except that statement _doesn't_ apply anything to a large group of people... I explained this in my first reply to you.




niss said:


> All speculation is not equal. We have to be able to see the obvious to avoid wasting our time pursuing pointless questions.


Maybe, but personally, I see curiosity as reason enough to pursue a question. Would you mind sharing the "obvious" answer?


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

TopCatLSD said:


> There are 7 Billion people on this planet and 16 MBTI Types. When you try to apply something like this to such an extremely large group of people, its going to be a blanket statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now if I don't like ISFP and INFP am I a racist? I thought that racism only concerned races... I would prefer MBTIist anyway... Or SFenophobe...


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

pernoctator said:


> Except that statement _doesn't_ apply anything to a large group of people... I explained this in my first reply to you.


Sorry, I haven't slepped in over 24 hours, excuse me if i'm a bit dopey. Can you clarify?


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

tantomoriremotutti said:


> So now if I don't like ISFP and INFP am I a racist? I thought that racism only concerned races... I would prefer MBTIist anyway... Or SFenophobe...


Nah, I was just calling you a hypocrite.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

TopCatLSD said:


> Sorry, *I haven't slepped in over 24 hours*, excuse me if i'm a bit dopey. Can you clarify?


That's why you're such a pain in the ass...


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

tantomoriremotutti said:


> That's why you're such a pain in the ass...


Haha-Ya, I little bit more than usual. :tongue:


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

TopCatLSD said:


> Nah, I was just calling you a hypocrite.


Why hypocrite? 
An hypocrite would be someone who said he doesn't have prejudices about types, but then shows the opposite...
I always say I don't like Fi dom...


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

TopCatLSD said:


> Sorry, I haven't slepped in over 24 hours, excuse me if i'm a bit dopey. Can you clarify?


I'm referring to this:



pernoctator said:


> To say there's a correlation between racism and a type is _not_ to presume anything about the type collectively. What it means is that, of racists, more of them are that type. It's like saying that serial killers like patterns; this doesn't mean to suggest that people who like patterns collectively have a serial killer's mindset.


Earlier, I explained it more succinctly:



pernoctator said:


> Take care to note the difference between _"{type} are probably racists"_ and _"racists are probably {type}"_.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

TopCatLSD said:


> Haha-Ya, I little bit more than usual. :tongue:


Ok, I'll forgive you everything then... But you have to be proud of yourself... You successfully make an INTJ go mad... Maybe not so difficult after all ...


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

*Am I racist/xenophobic? *

*Short answer:* No I try to judge people as individuals. 

But...

*Racist:* Most of us probably grew up hearing stereotypes. While I try to block out the notion of stereotypes, they will always be in my subconscious mind. Nurture is strong in racism. Someone acting like their stereotype(s), I believe, automatically trigger a pre-programmed response often implanted from early childhood. Personally, some black people piss me off when they are loud and "uneducated". The response would be to call them the N word or other racist reference (I don't do it out loud but I think it sometimes). For me, the stereotype response only works on the stereotypical black or (insert race) person. I've also known some really nice and "educated" black people. No stereotypes for them. They shouldn't be punished for an uncommitted crime. 

*Xenophobic:* Countries are institutions with many contributions (gov., beliefs, food) composing them. I'm pretty sure most references to hating the U.S. involve our gov. and military. Disliking the gov. of e.g. North Korea isn't exactly xenophobic as you can give reasons for hating them. But that doesn't mean I'll automatically hate every North Korean. Culturally speaking, I tend to cherry pick. I actually tend to favor some cultures over others as they represent superior beliefs and values (according to me :wink Going back to the stereotypes notion above, I'll respond negatively whenever someone acts like their nation's stereotype (in my head of course). And just with my stereotype response, I don't stereotype a person who does not ACT like said stereotype. 

I'm trying to delete the "programming" based on stereotypes. Not sure it'll ever go away for me since it's been shoved down my throat since childhood. Doesn't mean future generations should be indoctrinated as I have though.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

There's a difference between prejudice, and racism btw. The latter involves acting on the basis of prejudice.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

I notice specific cultural/ethnic tendencies and patterns, although, I do not believe in inherent superiority between them.

Racism is irrational.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

You suppose there's a whole lot of people who admit to being racist, or even xenophobic?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You suppose there's a whole lot of people who admit to being racist, or even xenophobic?


People think you have to lynch black people and burn crosses on people's yards to be racist, when small, subtle things, like suspecting a black person of being poor, dangerous, promiscuous, etc. or feeling uncomfortable with neighbors who are of a different ethnic or racial background alone are definitely on the borderline.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

Words like racism appear to be silly after looking at social science studies. According to the subconscious mind of the brain, people favor those with the first letter of the name and birth date. Those who share the same letter think they're perceived better. They also gave an essay assignment to college students to an famous person they had to do. They changed the information of the famous person to share the the same birthday as the college students. The students had to turn in the essay and the professors asked the students what they thought of the famous person. Those who didn't share the same birthday were indifferent. However, those who shared the same birthday as the artist favored them highly.

Racism means thinking you are superior because of one's ethnic group. After looking the study above, I'm convinced that people automatically think they perceived their ethnic group to be superior. You can even correlate the study to the Myers-Briggs.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

